# Windows 8 Kalender mit Outlook synchronisieren



## Daniel007 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich den Kalender aus Outlook 2010 in diesen neuen Kachel Kalender von Windows 8 synchronisieren/integrieren?

Auf diversen Seiten heißt es, ich solle meinen Outlook Account mit einem Microsoft-Account syncen. Was auch immer das heißt...

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Kubiac (10. Dezember 2012)

-Starte die App Kontakte
-Schiebe die Maus in die rechte untere Ecke
-Klicke auf Einstellungen
-Klicke auf Konten
-Richte dein Outlook-Konto ein

Das habe ich jetzt aus dem Kopf aufgezählt. Müsste aber stimmen. 
Wenn du in der App Kontakte nichts findest, versuche das Gleiche in der App E-Mails.


----------



## Daniel007 (10. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir. Hilft mir aber wenig, da ich nicht genau weiß, was (m)ein Outlook Konto ist.

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal die Office 2010 Testversion mit Outlook heruntergeladen gehabt, aber mir nie speziell ein Konto bei Outlook erstellt.

Was ist ein Outlook Konto genau bzw. wo erstelle ich dieses?


----------

